# Happy Birthday Mrs. Hoot



## Josie1945 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mrs Hoot
Hope you have a great day.

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Hoot.  Don't let him try to sneak you a bottle of flavored vodka as a present.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Hoot!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

This message is being sent all the way from Gargano Peninsula in Puglia, Italia on the Adriatic Sea. 

May your birthday be absolutely wonderful.

Kind regards,
Margaux & Fillippo


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Hoot!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrs Hoot... wishing you a fabulous birthday


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2012)

The very best birthday wishes from beautiful Colorado!!!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrs Hoot got a charge out of all the birthday wishes. She says "Thank you, all!" 
And I thank you all as well!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday from California, Mrs. Hoot!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mrs. Hoot! Here's hoping Mr. Hoot made a very nice dinner for you to celebrate.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mrs Hoot.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2012)

i sure bope you have a nanny for this weekend when you go out for the celebratory dinner.

i don't really need to explian, do i? lol.

happy birthday mrs..


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i sure bope you have a nanny for this weekend when you go out for the celebratory dinner.
> 
> i don't really need to explian, do i? lol.
> 
> happy birthday mrs..


you usely do tom,but i get it matey hoot na......!!
happy birthday mrs H


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, y'all on behalf of Mrs Hoot...No need for a nanny.. My youngest, (daughter) is 21. Mrs Hoot's daughter is 43. 
'Course, now that all of the young'uns have their own place...seems like all they want to do is come home...might need to bribe 'em off with money for a movie...


----------

